

 Survival at High Altitude: Wheel-Well Passengers - akandiah
http://www.faa.gov/data_research/research/med_humanfacs/aeromedical/aircraftaccident/wheelwell/

======
FatalLogic
>hypothermia accompanies the deep hypoxia, preserving nervous system viability

That's fascinating. I wonder if it means a stowaway who kept themselves warm
somehow would actually suffer more damage than one who was cold?

------
plg
How would one even know that you wouldn't get squashed into a pulp when the
wheel retracts back into the wheel well? Or where specifically to situate
yourself?

~~~
roeme
The retraction of the wheels happens relatively slowly (due to various
engineering constraints); enough time to shuffle around.

Given the fact that they were able to get into the wheel well at all; I
suppose they could've either inspected the/a well some time earlier, or even
hid during a low-activity timeframe (night, etc.) before take-off (though I'd
suspect they would've been discovered during pre-flight checks).

Once there, you don't need much spatial awareness to determine places to
position yourself, IMO: [http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-
photos/photos/1/8/8/17...](http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-
photos/photos/1/8/8/1705881.jpg)

------
zomg
personally, i love the conclusion, "Wheel-well stow-aways continue to be a
problem and require prevention."

